# Any canadians know how to get "bum checks"?



## narstypants (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey, im from ontario and I hear alot about "bum checks" or emergency welfare checks that I can collect from different major cities, like toronto and montreal, monthly, without having to be on assistance and do all the petty things they ask of you. Does anyone know anything more about this...
thanks :deadhorse:


----------



## steelcitybrew (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.ocap.ca/node/22


> If you are not on welfare, you are entitled to emergency assistance if your health or welfare is in danger. You can get two weeks worth of assistance before your regular application is processed and without going through the usual hoops. If welfare tries to make you get documentation or otherwise delays your application for emergency assistance, call OCAP or a legal clinic.
> 
> To qualify for emergency welfare, you must have tried everything to get other money, including by using assets and credit. You also have to show that if you don’t get the money you or your family’s health will be in danger (including loss of housing, loss of heat, not having any food) or that your kids won’t continue to be able to live with you if you don’t get the money.
> 
> However, you should know that, while it is the law to give out emergency assistance, it pretty much never happens. It is likely though, that you could get a quicker appointment.





Not sure if this much applies to your question either
http://www.mcss.gov.on.ca/en/mcss/programs/social/ow/help/financial_assistance.aspx

I hope this helps, seems like youll have to jump through some hoops.

cheers.


----------



## kai (Feb 19, 2010)

bum cheques are the easiest 211 dollars you'll snag. You need to go down to metro services in toronto (no other city has overnight welfare) at John and King (55 John to be exact). There's a welfare office you can get an appointment at, go early though like around 8 or 9 whenever it opens. Go early for a same day appointment, then tell your worker about how you are homeless and just bs your way through it if you have to. Voila the next day you'll have a cheque!


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes......but it requires a lot of..er.....piercings.


----------



## FinnFiasco (Feb 21, 2010)

Huh, I'd never even heard of these cheques. .


----------



## narstypants (Feb 24, 2010)

kai said:


> bum cheques are the easiest 211 dollars you'll snag. You need to go down to metro services in toronto (no other city has overnight welfare) at John and King (55 John to be exact). There's a welfare office you can get an appointment at, go early though like around 8 or 9 whenever it opens. Go early for a same day appointment, then tell your worker about how you are homeless and just bs your way through it if you have to. Voila the next day you'll have a cheque!





bingo...thank you...


----------

